# Using Amazon Echo Show



## richard_saunders (Jan 19, 2022)

Is anyone using the Amazon Echo Show?  I have a relative on hospice; she can't manage a phone.  I thought the Echo Show looks interesting but it's expensive.  Does anyone have one?  How useful, how easy is it?  Thanks!


----------



## Pepper (Jan 19, 2022)

Never heard of it before, so had to look it up.  The price seems to be only $130.  I'm not a wealthy person, but that seems reasonable.


----------



## Jeni (Jan 19, 2022)

richard_saunders said:


> Is anyone using the Amazon Echo Show?  I have a relative on hospice; she can't manage a phone.  I thought the Echo Show looks interesting but it's expensive.  Does anyone have one?  How useful, how easy is it?  Thanks!


never used that but have used Portal a facebook type thing to visit with grandkids ...works good if you have a solid internet connection  but you had to repeat commands like hang up twice ect.
i would assume the echo show works the same.


----------



## richard_saunders (Jan 19, 2022)

Jeni said:


> never used that but have used Portal a facebook type thing to visit with grandkids ...works good if you have a solid internet connection  but you had to repeat commands like hang up twice ect.
> i would assume the echo show works the same.


I'll take a look at that option.


----------



## richard_saunders (Jan 19, 2022)

Pepper said:


> Never heard of it before, so had to look it up.  The price seems to be only $130.  I'm not a wealthy person, but that seems reasonable.


I think it's kind of expensive.  May worth it if she can use it.   She's has a tablet but can't tap fast enough to use it.  There was an episode of Modern Family where Jay had the same problem.  He couldn't double tap fast enough.


----------



## Knight (Jan 20, 2022)

richard_saunders said:


> Is anyone using the Amazon Echo Show?  I have a relative on hospice; she can't manage a phone.  I thought the Echo Show looks interesting but it's expensive.  Does anyone have one?  How useful, how easy is it?  Thanks!


We have Echo show 2nd. gen with the 8 inch screen to use when calling our sons. It's nice to see them as we talk. Time, temperature are on screen. A plus while I'm reading I can play music.  In the bedroom & kitchen the echo dot 4th. gen.  is convenient.


----------



## richard_saunders (Jan 25, 2022)

Knight said:


> We have Echo show 2nd. gen with the 8 inch screen to use when calling our sons. It's nice to see them as we talk. Time, temperature are on screen. A plus while I'm reading I can play music.  In the bedroom & kitchen the echo dot 4th. gen.  is convenient.


Great.  Thank you.


----------

